

Court Finds Many Software Patents Ineligible - bjudson
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2013/05/cls-bank-v-alice-corp-court-finds-many-software-patents-ineligible.html

======
bediger4000
From the article: _the cases urge a flexible, claim-by-claim approach to
subject-matter eligibility that avoids rigid line drawing_

Yes, of course! How else to systematically favor the interests of the legal
profession: <http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=976478>

